
Ask HN: Does anyone else need an emotional connection to their work? - _throwaway2347
I really don&#x27;t care about the programming language, tools, etc. that are being used to solve a problem. I don&#x27;t care if our deterministic test generator can run  200 transactions on the blockchain per minute. What does all of that matter? Who is this serving? Why should I care?<p>So often,  I question whether I went into the wrong field. I am much more motivated to work on a project or task when I can connect the emotional value. Most Tech companies just seem to be solving bullshit problems that have no value to anyone other than investors and it&#x27;s frustrating.
======
smoyer
I learned a hard lesson in one of my start-ups - the company is NOT your
child. That start-up did in fact give me a sense of satisfaction that I was
making the world a better place (think of the Rural Electrification act's
effects). I worked for another 15 years at a company I really didn't care
about. It wasn't as satisfying but I also didn't have an emotional attachment
to it. Now (I'm over 50), I think I've found a balance ... I find my work
fulfilling but it isn't the only the that defines my mood. I would say that
perhaps you need a different job but you'll have to decide what you're
passionate about.

~~~
_throwaway2347
That's a very good point. Finding a balance is so hard. There are some people
who tell me a job is a job and as long as they pay you well then that's all
that matters. Then there are people who tell me that they couldn't imagine
working 8 hours a day in something that doesn't engage them. It's so
confusing.

------
gshdg
That’s normal, and there’s nothing wrong with being motivated by solving a
problem rather than by the tech itself. Tho if you actively dislike
programming you may want to consider another field.

